# Pella aluminum clad door finish repair



## Markallen52 (Apr 16, 2015)

We dented a side panel on a Pella sliding patio door. It looks like it could be reskinned, but Pella says no. Has everyone ever successfully replaced a vertical aluminum skin on a Pella door?


----------

